# My Matilda



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I recently finished this 1/35 scale Matilda tank from Tamiya.










I painted it up as a British Army tank serving in the North African desert.










I added the sandbags. I made them from Apoxie sculpt. I decided to put sandbags on the tank after seeing them on the real thing in pictures from the North African War.










I made a base for it using Sculptamold.This is the first tank kit that I've built in almost twenty years, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a great song "ma-ma-ma myyyy Matilda!"


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

John P said:


> That's a great song "ma-ma-ma myyyy Matilda!"


Don't you mean "Waltzing Matilda" John? 😉


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

He did cry for his Matilda


----------

